# French press + Filter



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

I've gone back to basics recently by dusting off the french press, but dont like the sludge left in the cup. To counter this I've been pouring my french press brew through a V60 filter into the cup. Dead simple and makes for a delicious coffee (without any sludge) but any thoughts on why this isn't done more widely? I've not seen it done in cafes but us this just a financial decision...or am I too fussy?!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I suppose their might be an argument that goes, if you want V60 clarity then order a V60. Also most places aren't very fussy and if they are, I don't think I've seen them serving french press .

I like the long steep method, with no plunge where you leave it longer and it settles a la James Hoffman (or MWJB had a variation on it, if memory serves) then just pour gently and you get a lot less sludge: http://www.jimseven.com/2010/11/04/cupping-vs-french-press/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

As above, but I did try filtering French press & Sowden brews before deciding it's easier to keep the silt down through technique. I preferred the Chemex white papers & Filtropa white papers to the V60 for this purpose, prefer to straight drip brew with V60 papers.

I think it isn't that widely used because of the increased time, lost brew & cooling off whilst the brew draws down (a big FP at work often took 10mins or so to filter).


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, I'd say the main reason people don't do this is because generally, if sludge is a problem, you'd probably prefer (paper) filter methods.

On a related note, I've just ordered a Hario Cafeor, which is essentially a V60 with a mesh lining so no need for paper filters - basically a combination of a french press and standard V60 (sort of) - will report how this is in a few weeks.

(drawn to it because the V60 is already simple enough with it being placed directly onto a mug, and with no need for paper filters, it seems the ultimate quick coffee method)


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Sounds like you need to try an Espro Press, a French press that's more finely filtered than the std French press, makes a beautiful cup of coffee


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

The espro press looks like a nice piece of kit. Might put one on the Christmas list..


----------



## teaeff (Nov 26, 2013)

I have tried this method a few times for attempting to make a large batch of paper filtered coffee at work; however, I kept running into problems with the v60 (02 size) clogging about half way. It did eventually drip through, but I wonder if this would lead to overextraction issues? I thought perhaps that since the temperature would have dropped well below 90c by then it might not have an effect?

When you use this method, do you filter though the french press mesh first, and just dump the whole lot in quickly? I have had mixed clogging issues with both. I am using a FeldGrind (similar to a Hausgrind), which seems to produce a decent grind, but I wonder if it is producing an excess of fines contributing to the clogging.

Any tips greatly appreciated!


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

[h=3]SterlingPro double screen which helps your situation.

There is a better one that commercial restaurants use, http://frieling.com/product/frenchpresses


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

teaeff said:


> I have tried this method a few times for attempting to make a large batch of paper filtered coffee at work; however, I kept running into problems with the v60 (02 size) clogging about half way. It did eventually drip through, but I wonder if this would lead to overextraction issues? I thought perhaps that since the temperature would have dropped well below 90c by then it might not have an effect?
> 
> When you use this method, do you filter though the french press mesh first, and just dump the whole lot in quickly? I have had mixed clogging issues with both. I am using a FeldGrind (similar to a Hausgrind), which seems to produce a decent grind, but I wonder if it is producing an excess of fines contributing to the clogging.
> 
> Any tips greatly appreciated!


Over-extraction is very unlikely, as you are pouring brewed coffee through the filter & hopefully not pouring the whole coffee bed into the filter cone.

When brewing in the French press, don't let the filter mesh sink into the surface of the brew (maybe use a saucer as a lid, or remove the plunger assembly until you want to actually decant) pour off the top layer of oils & silt & discard (1/4 to 1/2 a cup?) at end of steep. Pour through the mesh held in place above the brew, don't plunge, just pour the liquid, starting high up on the filter wall in spirals, finishing in the middle. You will always get a slow drain towards the end though & little coffee lost to the filter.

It's really best to try and mitigate silt through technique, grind fine, steep long & keep bed disturbance to a minimum. This way you can usually avoid the need for further filtering, with just a little barely perceptible dust in the last sip in the cup.


----------



## teaeff (Nov 26, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Over-extraction is very unlikely, as you are pouring brewed coffee through the filter & hopefully not pouring the whole coffee bed into the filter cone.
> 
> When brewing in the French press, don't let the filter mesh sink into the surface of the brew (maybe use a saucer as a lid, or remove the plunger assembly until you want to actually decant) pour off the top layer of oils & silt & discard (1/4 to 1/2 a cup?) at end of steep. Pour through the mesh held in place above the brew, don't plunge, just pour the liquid, starting high up on the filter wall in spirals, finishing in the middle. You will always get a slow drain towards the end though & little coffee lost to the filter.
> 
> It's really best to try and mitigate silt through technique, grind fine, steep long & keep bed disturbance to a minimum. This way you can usually avoid the need for further filtering, with just a little barely perceptible dust in the last sip in the cup.


Thanks, I'll try that next time.

What kind of grind size would you recommend for this method? Always a difficult thing to communicate, but I normally use a med/fine for Aeropress; medium for filter, and med/coarse for something like Clever dripper.

On the Feldgrind this is 1.10, 2.0 and 2.6 respectively (although I appreciate this isn't particularly useful)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Med/fine Aeropress range sounds best, the bigger the pot the longer (40-60min) it holds its heat & the coarser you can go. For a small pot (20-30min) grind a bit finer. Say between 400 & 600um av. grind size.

I use the same grind for Aeropress, French press, Clever & finer end of drip.


----------



## teaeff (Nov 26, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Med/fine Aeropress range sounds best, the bigger the pot the longer (40-60min) it holds its heat & the coarser you can go. For a small pot (20-30min) grind a bit finer. Say between 400 & 600um av. grind size.
> 
> I use the same grind for Aeropress, French press, Clever & finer end of drip.


Excellent, the main use I am considering the French Press -> v60 method for is pseudo-bulk brewing (around 2 litres at a time) so I'll try a med/fine grind with a 1L press and see how that goes. As for brew time, I would normally brew for 1 min with an AP, so would I stick to that kind of range with this method?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

teaeff said:


> I'll try a med/fine grind with a 1L press and see how that goes. As for brew time, I would normally brew for 1 min with an AP, so would I stick to that kind of range with this method?


Same grind, but much more time. You're using the brew time to help clarify the brew by letting everything that will, sink. A 1 minute french press won't clarify without paper filtering, extraction will be on the low side too (Aeropress is harder to predict because you have a steep phase, then a percolation phase, but no/negligible percolation phase in a FP).

Maybe give it half an hour, sink anything still floating...leave a bit longer, pour/skim off the surface, then taste off the top until you get something you like. Then fit plunger & decant.

For a 1l pot I'd start out around 50g coffee to 900g water.


----------

